# Eric Whitacre - When Rock Meets Classical



## NapMcDonald (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi there - I made a Video Essay on Whitacre that I thought you might like! I'm new to Video Essays but I wanted to share with you and thought it might be the kind of thing that's appropriate for this forum - it looks at how Whitacre's music is heavily influenced by Rock. I'm making more in future, definitely more focused on 'heavier' classical things, but this one was good fun to make. I hope you enjoy it!


----------

